# Security



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

I have just purchased a new Hymer Tramp 575GT.
My previous Hymer, a 694 has an entry door that a child could open if it was locked.
Is anyone aware if any extra locks are necessary on this, what appears to be, a better entry door lock....see the photos of the lock


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi wilbur and welcome to mhfacts,

I'm taking delivery of a Hymer soon and there is an additional Abus lock for the conversion door listed as an optional extra, there is actually a recess built into the door on all recent Hymers ready for this lock which can be locked from the inside and outside, in conjunction with the heosafe internal deadlocks for the ducato/boxer cab it would make a good overall security measure. The cab deadlocks are widely available here, but I think the conversion lock is only available via Hymer in UK but you could possibly get it in on the ww via 'heosolution', the german arm of 'heosafe' or possibly by the link below.

Theres a link here with a photo to give you an idea of the product....

http://www.autoproducten.nl/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12

Otherwise i'm sure other Hymer owners will be able to give you more gen on this lock.

Just seen your other post, good luck with your journies, thats some adventure you're going to have there!

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/5_23

Has a selection of both Abus and HeoSafe locks and MHF Members get 5% discount


----------

